# laugh out loud ladies



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

non dog related but made me laugh.

http://www.nbc.com/Saturday_Night_Live/video/#mea=221774


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute and I love those little tide pens!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

LMAO!!! Haven't been there in quite some time, but I can relate. ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

It is best not to mess with Mother Nature!!!!!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

too funny! snl is never this good...my husband will love this.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That was funny!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ound: Boy would I love that to only happen once a year.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ound: ound: Missy, that's how I feel every MONTH.... Not sure what would happen if I went on "Annuale" :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My boss shared this clip with me. Gotta love that!!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL! I love it! I actually saw that when it aired last week and I was dying!ound: Thanks for giving the link!


----------

